# BMW Car Corral at Daytona Speedway



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone will be heading to the season kickoff race, the Rolex 24 HR at Daytona International Speedway at the end of the month. BMW's First Coast Chapter is having a car corral and special ticket price. I do not want to be the only D there! 

Below is the link with all of the details .....

http://www.daytonainternationalspeedway.com/Vanity-Pages/2011/Rolex-24-Car-Corral.aspx


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Joe,

I'd give it consideration. What is the basic plan? Where to stay? etc...

I haven't been to a car race since F-1 in Sao Paulo in 2005 or so.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Forida in January sounds kind of nice right now. I'll give it a thought.


----------



## joeincs (Sep 15, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Joe,
> 
> I'd give it consideration. What is the basic plan? Where to stay? etc...
> 
> I haven't been to a car race since F-1 in Sao Paulo in 2005 or so.


Well I stay with my sister so I do not know what hotels to recommend. I thought it would be nice to park all the d's together.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, have visitors coming in that weekend, so forget that one.

Thanks, hope you do make it and enjoy.:thumbup:


----------



## Shorestyle031 (Jan 14, 2011)

Im going to be there. I hope more people show up as well. I started a thread on Bimmerpost as well.
http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=475181


----------

